
The cities of the future are people-friendly cities - Mz
http://denmark.dk/en/green-living/bicycle-culture/the-cities-of-the-future-are-people-friendly-cities
======
Mythanar
By his logic, "cities of the future" are cities of childless families, set
exclusively in temperate climate, on flat terrain.

Bicycles are environmentally friendly (BTW, so are electric cars), but they
are ultimately a statement of "edge cases are someone else's problem".

Kid sick and needs to be picked up from school couple hills away in 1/2 hour?
Depend on someone else with a car. Three toddlers to deliver to childcare and
be on time at work? Depend on someone else with a car. Need to get to an older
parent that is not feeling well half a city away in the middle of the night?
Depend on, yes, someone else with a car (mass transit basically does not work
at night even in large cities). Need to have enough groceries for a weekend
getaway for a family of five - good luck with your bicycle (or depend on
delivery company, or on someone else with a car).

I have to disagree with OP. Cities of the future are cities with abundant
personal transportation set over non-planar infrastructure (i.e. many grades,
not 2-3 max today) with grade separations for all intersections - or flying
cars, powered by non-polluting energy sources.

Until we all get there, let's be mindful that preaching niche transportation
options needs to consider real life scenarios, with all their ugly cases, and
not only the best case fantasy of their author.

~~~
thescriptkiddie
You read an article about how nice it is to live in a city where you can get
around without a car, and your first thought is "screw that; flying cars"?

------
nrki
To see this in action I recommend visiting Copenhagen!

I've had many moments in which I thought that it's the most futuristic AND
chilled-out city I've ever visited.

~~~
dagw
_I 've had many moments in which I thought that it's the most futuristic AND
chilled-out city I've ever visited._

Where are you from and what specifically was it that caught your attention?
I've visited Copenhagen many times and to me it seems just like any other nice
enough large city.

~~~
nrki
Hi - I'm living in London right now and from Australia.

Mostly what stands out about Copenhagen is the ridiculously extensive cycling
infrastructure. Dedicated lanes, signage, signalling, parking...it's amazing.
Also the entire culture is about the bike. People looked at me like I was a
bit crazy when I didn't (yet) have a bike to get from one venue to another.

Cycling in Australian cities is nothing like it. It would also be impossible
to implement it to the same extent in London.

The public transport is also excellent, the education opportunities and nice,
open spaces. :)

~~~
Proof
I recommend you visit Finland! We have amasing bike paths also. :)

I think most of the Nordic countries share this trait.

~~~
kwhitefoot
Not Norway.

